# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  اشتقنالك هدوء

## حسان القضاة



----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]فعلا و الله و الله و الله انه احنا اشتئناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك هدوئة 


و ان شالله تكون هادي آخر مرة بتغيب فيها عن المنتدى 


و يااااااااااا رب بعد كل الأيام تكون ايامك حلوة و بتجنن 
 :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60): 



و احنا بنستناااااااااااك 

و المنتدى غريب بدونك و مو حلو مع احترامي للجميع ( بس اكيد هم بيتفئوا معي ) 
 :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466: 


Nothing is the same without u 

I miss u plz come back


بنحبك هدوئة 


 


الله يخليلنا اياك يااااااا رب



بنحبك 


( هدولة )[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله اشتقنالك والمنتدى كتير بشع من دونك وفاضي وانا ملانة ادخل وبستناك ترجع



بكفي تغيب يلا ارجع وان شاء الله خاتمة الاضرار الك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

فعلا اشتقناله لانه صاحب البصمه المميزه والمنتدى بيصير فيه رونق خاص بحضور هدوء 
الله يرجعلنا اياه  بالسلامه

----------


## احساس المطر

بالسلامه يرجع يا ر ب :SnipeR (21):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

جد حماده اله وحشة بكل شي .. اله طابع مميز وبين ما بكون ومين ما يروح .. الله يرجعهم بالسلامة 
شتقتلك حمااااااده خيرات الله ..

----------


## وسام المصري

عنجد اشتقنالك كتير

----------


## ورده السعاده

والله اشتقنالك كتير كتير كتير  هدوئه والمنتدى ممل و فراغ من دونك وما فيو مرح




ان شاء الله بضلك على طول منورنا وما بتغيب مرة تانية 
عم نستناك يلا بئى ارجع هدوووووووووووئه





"امونه"

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]تسلمولي ما أحلاكم والله وانا كمان شتقتلكم وما مصدق وارجعلكم من جديد ، الله بعلم بحالي ولولا اللي صار ما بعّدت عنكم لحظة وحدة ..

بتشكركم من قلبي .. وشكر خاص جدا جدا جدا للي مروا من هون وتركوا بصمة ما رح انساها بحياتي ..





حسان .. هديل .. زمردة .. وردة السعادة .. وسام .. صديقة بنت الشديفات
كلكم زووووق والله ماني عارف كيف ارد معروفكم وفضلكم .. الله لا يحرمني منكم ..





وبشرفني هون احط كلمة "شكر وعرفان" كتير كبيرة لأحلى وأروع مشرفة بمنتدانا ، اللي ما قصرت ابدا بهالفترة الماضية واثبتت تواجدها المميز على الدوام .. صديقتنا وغاليتنا الرائعة

"هديل"

اللي حملت الأمانة بكل مسؤولية وتابعت المسيرة وتحملت حمل كبير ..
ان شاء الله بنردلك اياها يا "هديل" بالأفراح .. بيوم نجاحك او عرسك او اي مناسبة حلوة عليكِ وعالية علينا .. الله يسعدك ولا يحرمنا منك "هديل" ..





وشكرا لكم جميعا ..[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]تسلمولي ما أحلاكم والله وانا كمان شتقتلكم وما مصدق وارجعلكم من جديد ، الله بعلم بحالي ولولا اللي صار ما بعّدت عنكم لحظة وحدة ..

بتشكركم من قلبي .. وشكر خاص جدا جدا جدا للي مروا من هون وتركوا بصمة ما رح انساها بحياتي ..





حسان .. هديل .. زمردة .. وردة السعادة .. وسام .. صديقة بنت الشديفات
كلكم زووووق والله ماني عارف كيف ارد معروفكم وفضلكم .. الله لا يحرمني منكم ..





وبشرفني هون احط كلمة "شكر وعرفان" كتير كبيرة لأحلى وأروع مشرفة بمنتدانا ، اللي ما قصرت ابدا بهالفترة الماضية واثبتت تواجدها المميز على الدوام .. صديقتنا وغاليتنا الرائعة

"هديل"

اللي حملت الأمانة بكل مسؤولية وتابعت المسيرة وتحملت حمل كبير ..
ان شاء الله بنردلك اياها يا "هديل" بالأفراح .. بيوم نجاحك او عرسك او اي مناسبة حلوة عليكِ وغالية علينا .. الله يسعدك ولا يحرمنا منك "هديل" ..





وشكرا لكم جميعا ..[/align]*

----------


## mylife079

اشتقنالك يا غالي 

طال غيابك 

الله يهدي بالك وتقوم والدتك بالسلامه 


 :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):  :SnipeR (4):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]شكرا الك حورية وتسلم يا غالي .. الحمدلله الوالدة بخير وتحسنت الأحوال بفضل الله وبدعواتكم يا غاليين ..

انا الليلة راجع عالبلاد ان شاء الله .. ورح نرجع متل الاول واحلى كمان .. اي ليش حدا بقدر يبعد عنكم  :Icon26:  :Icon26: [/align]

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

البطل رجع .. ومناسبة رجوعه في سهره بكافية  رح نحددها انا واياه  ورح تكون سهرة مغلقة 
 :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------

